# Worm problem



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

I have a friend that is cutting between a quarter of a inch to 1/2 inch height of cut. His problem is worms. He says he has worm casings all over. He says when he mows it is actually flinging the dirt all over and dulling his reel. He has tried grub killer and diazinon.
What can I recommend for him to try and remedy his issue?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

worms=good. castings=good
sweep/drag/blow them into the canopy before mowing,


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> worms=good. castings=good
> sweep/drag/blow them into the canopy before mowing,


I've been telling him that you want worms that they are good, but he insists on wanting to get rid of them.
Great idea about blowing or dragging before mowing. I will pass that on.
Any other ideas from anyone else ? Please chime in


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been there - too many earthworms can definitely cause some problems when managing reel low turf. There are some ways to thin the herd a little...

http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/turfx/article/1998mar3b.pdf


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

I collected probably 5-7 kg of nightcrawlers this fall (100m2). I used red light(they don't see red and green spectrum of light) and tweezers for picking them. 
Next spring I will use imidacloprid for little nightcrawlers which I didn't pick and hope for the best. 
I reduced population a lot, but I want to get rid of them.

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/5d6b/73dc6fd9f640559bdb2a21924d037aec9815.pdf


----------

